# Titling a dog



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey everyone... I am just curious as to why you title your dogs? My opinions have changed and I'm sure will continue to change as I endure more experience. 

I enjoy titling my dogs for the purpose of challenging myself, my dogs, proving their abilities and having a level of predictablility from training and trial scenarios. I've jumped around alot and experienced a wide variety of working events and I enjoy each of them. I can honestly say their has not been one single performance sport or venue that I did not like. 

With that being said.... do you prefer to endure all your time, money, and efforts into one sport throughout the dogs lifetime aka career trying to create "perfection" with high points and multiple high titles, and national or regional placements? if so, what age do you begin to trial dog? 

At this point in my venture I almost feel as if I want to title as early as I feel they are ready to perform. Maybe not at their optimum capacity but enough to get the job done.... WHY? I feel if they can obtain the title they performed the tasks at hand. I may then move on to other challenges and fun with that individual dog. Why spend their entire lifetime or career focusing on one thing when you can have so much fun with them utilizing all their strengths? 

I dont feel like a titled dog makes a better dog but I do believe in titling dogs to improve your training, relationship with your dog, and show your comittment level to your dog and whatever endeavor you chose to compete in. 


Their is obviously no right or wrong... I know many have shunned us for bouncing around but I'm curious to others thoughts and to their thoughts on whatever they emphasize. 

Best regards and awesome training to you lovely folk


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

I started off seeking to title my dogs just to prove that I could. But I continue to title my dogs for number of reasons. I like the level of self discipline needed to be competitive. I like the camaraderie. And I like the competition.

I title my dogs at about 4 years old because that's the point that I feel that they will go out and perform at a high level. And I am trying to create perfection, but the perfection that I'm looking for is in my own mind. The rules of the sport come second to my personal goals.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Because it's fun! 
As to the titled dog not being any better then the untitled dog, I'll agree 100% with that. Any untitled dogs I've had have been just as obedient and responsive as any of the titled dogs I've had. Just without the flash and precision. That's what I expect out of my dogs title or not.
Fact is I've seen high level titled dogs that will still swipe the food off the table when your back is turned. 
The title only means it has earned a title in a trial. It often has nothing to do with everyday manners.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

To me it is a metric of judging my performance as a trainer, scores don't lie and can be used as a guideline to track your training effectiveness or lack thereof. Not to mention, the trial field is a super test of your training, the dog and your handler skills. 

In short, we/those that are involved in sport have a perfect venue to test ourselves and the dogs, titles are a byproduct. Without competition, we are all super duper trainers and all have super duper dogs in our minds and on forums, it's the competition that brings us to ground level and enables us to file in the next flight plan


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

Because I .like to train with my dogs, and the titles give me something to shoot for, a goal in training. I love practicing and I love the intensive times together, I love becoming a team with my dog. 
Tile or not this is my goal, but it gives me things to train. Of curse it is a plus if you show up to a trial and your dogs perform (despite the fact that I have performance anxiety...lol) But I hope to get over it and then I really can be out there with my dog together.

I have a dog that doesn't even have the BH, but she is a heck of a dog, people offered me high amounts of money for her, she went through some extensive training and she is fabulous. but no title... 
But I know I was a team with her, and this is something I want to achieve. I hope , to get to go to a trail with my dog totally trusting in each other to do what is asked. With ease and confidence.

I had one horse I could do this with. And it was absolute incredible feeling, going into the ring with him. Excitement, conquering new obstacles. Handling new things and challenges with trust and ease.

I title because it is a confirmation for me, to work as a team under stress- or well be able to tune the stress and weight of the competition out.
With the dogs I am still far Away from reaching this goal. But I want to get there. And I am determined to tackle it. Doesn't matter how long it will take. I just hope my dogs forgive me...)


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I never look at it as "titling a dog". Admittedly, I could teach him all sorts of things and have some fun doing it.

However, trialling gives me the adrenaline I seek. Many a time some of us from a club have visited the same trial and have given each other moral support. Sometimes the instructor has come and supports the handlers on their first trial.

Just "titling" sounds lame. Going out to different clubs in many parts of the country or neighbouring countries, experiencing various environments - tracking at 1500 metres and over can be very different from flat lands. Seeing how my dog can challenge the various decoys. Not knowing early morning whether tracking, protection or obedience will come first, and, and, and.

It's a Nervenkitzel (thrill) - jogging is another sport where you reach the point where you feel you could run for ever and you feel elated.

So what, sometimes I had stomach ache before facing a new training helper - sometimes I could have wept over my own stupidity - it's all life's win or lose experiences that help to make us who we are and just calling it "titling" is lame.


----------



## Ted Summers (May 14, 2012)

It's fun..... and I feel training is a lifetime process. Even 'retired' dogs still train, they just don't have to out anymore :-D.


I saw this somewhere, not my words but, I agree

_Not just a brag, not just a stepping stone to a higher title, not just an adjunct to competitive scores, a title is a tribute to the dog that bears it, a way to honor the dog, an ultimate memorial. It will remain in record and in memory for as long as anything in this world can remain. Few humans will do as well or better in that regard.

And though the dog itself doesn't know or care that its achievements have been noted, a title says many things in the world of humans, where such things count.

A title says your dog was intelligent and adaptable, and good-natured. It says that your dog loved you enough to do the things that please you, however crazy they may have sometimes seemed.

And a title says that you loved your dog, that you loved to spend time with it because it was a good dog, that you believed in it enough to give it yet another chance when it failed, and that, in the end, your faith was justified.

A title proves that your dog inspired you to that special relationship enjoyed by so few; that in a world of disposable creatures, this dog with a title was greatly loved, and loved greatly in return.

And when that dear short life is over, the title remains as a memorial of the finest kind, the best you can give to a deserving friend, volumes of pride in one small set of initials after the name.

A title earned is nothing less than love and respect, given and received, and permanently recorded.

-Sandra Mowery_


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok, I guess I wasn't communicating my point thoroughly. I totally believe that "titling" is sooooo much more than a title or a name after a dog's name. But that's a whole other thread. My point is do you make a career or lifetime of training just for one venue, sport, or title. This gets me back to where I want to trial earlier than later so that I can continue challenging myself and dog and exposing us to lots of new things. For each of my dogs not just one. 

My mind has bounced back and forth as to what I believe is "right" for me/us..... I dont believe I will title to a PSA3 for each dog I own... not saying that it would be less of a dog but I don't wish to have to break a dog down so much and do some of these tasks that are down right taunting and unfair in a "normal" situation. So if this is my example... knowing I only wanted to do a PSA1 or one mondio, ring, or IPO title then why would I wait til the dog is 4-5 to trial when I could have done it much earlier and used much more of that time focusing on that "fun stuff" to train. 

I guess the question isn't really about titling a dog.... I think it's more about how do you set your standards for each dog? And if you chose to only compete at a certain level how long do you focus on that? Their entire life? I would continue training whatever I own for the duration of their life regardless of title or not. If I achieve my 1 in whatever sport and that was all I cared to achieve I wouldn't continue training for that for their lifetime or stay competing at that level for a lifetime. Hopefully this makes sense..... My brain is just spinning, lol, therefore I am rambling. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I titled my dogs because it's a way for me to affirm that I went out there and did it. I did more than just train and talk, I went before an audience and a judge and accepted the judge's assessment of my and my dogs' abilities. Stepping out on that field, with people watching, where there are no do-overs, where you can't stop and fix it, but have to keep smiling and carry on is a lot harder than I ever thought it would be. 

My standards are low. A pass _is_ good enough for me. Don't get me wrong, I'd love to stand on that podium having kicked everyone's asses, but I have an honest assessment of my handling and training skills, my experience level and the amount of time and effort and money I can realistically expend on training.

It's hard to get out there (at least for me), in whatever venue, and put yourself out there to be judged. I am unspeakably proud of the titles I've earned, even if others have greatly surpassed me in scores and titles, because I never thought I could have a dog that could do what my dogs have done. Walk on to a field with my off leash dog and another dog there as well and not have a dog fight erupt?? Easy-peasy for some, an accomplishment for me. And I have the title to prove it!

I'm not super competitive, I'm not driven to succeed, I train because it's fun and because I like learning new things and because the coolest thing ever is getting my dog to do stuff I never thought I could get a dog to do, happily and willingly. Plus I like adding those letters after my dogs name. It gives me something recognized that I can be proud of.

Ronan de Lescaut, BH AD CD RN 
Trevva BH (need to work on some letters for her)


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Why do I title my dogs? at the core of it all.

Because it's a behavior that's been reinforced.


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> I started off seeking to title my dogs just to prove that I could. But I continue to title my dogs for number of reasons. I like the level of self discipline needed to be competitive. I like the camaraderie. And I like the competition.
> 
> I title my dogs at about 4 years old because that's the point that I feel that they will go out and perform at a high level. And I am trying to create perfection, but the perfection that I'm looking for is in my own mind. The rules of the sport come second to my personal goals.


Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## Denise King (May 31, 2009)

Titling is the test to measure how good a trainer you are! It's also fun to meet others with the same interests and exchange training tips. Just a reason to keep training! I actually love the daily training far more that the trial. Probably because I am not very good at trialing....yet!!!


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

I did it to validate what I already observed or know about my dogs. Now I'll probably switch sports just for fun


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Denise King said:


> Titling is the test to measure how good a trainer you are! It's also fun to meet others with the same interests and exchange training tips. Just a reason to keep training! I actually love the daily training far more that the trial. Probably because I am not very good at trialing....yet!!!


You will be soon with that attitude!


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Denise King said:


> Titling is the test to measure how good a trainer you are! It's also fun to meet others with the same interests and exchange training tips. Just a reason to keep training! I actually love the daily training far more that the trial. Probably because I am not very good at trialing....yet!!!


I don't "enjoy" trialing all that much... Usually handling two dogs and now also doing helper work at the trial... Makes for a rough weekend


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

I enjoy trailing my dogs because it shows that we work well together, as a team. That what i have learned as a handler has been accepted by my dog and hopefully made for a better animal. Because i own a novality breed and like getting the better of those core breeds in any sport. Because i've meet some of the coolest people and the freakiest of flakes working my dogs. It's great to talk with others who at least like dogs as much as you do. And because i don't have kids to distract me and burn up all my money. Have to do something with all that cash!


----------



## Charles Corbitt (Oct 24, 2012)

For me I guess it's two reasons. First both myself and my dogs love the training, rather spend time with my dogs than most people. Second, I like the competition, not many thing's feel better to me than being on the field and things between me and my dog are "clicking". I look at a title as an acheivement for me and my dog as a team, though most people that come to my home could care less what a "IPO I" actually means. Club traning and trials are the only place I can talk to people about dogs and they not look at me as if I should be committed:smile:


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Karen M Wood said:


> I enjoy trailing my dogs because it shows that we work well together, as a team.


If you're finding yourself trailing them, doesn't that imply you're not working well together or otherwise are making some mistakes? \\/


----------



## Louise Jollyman (Jun 2, 2009)

Amanda Caldron;413450 do you prefer to endure all your time said:


> Absolutely depends on the dog. With my first dog (SG Galon vom Drackland SchH3 IPO3 VPG3 FH AD WUSV UD NA TC CGC), I wanted to prove to myself and others that I could train to SchH3 level. He wasn't a powerhouse in protection and his favorite sport was agility, so we did that too. Same with AKC Obedience, don't tell me that it's lame until you have done it yourself, I have proof that I trained to a UD. Lots of people say they train in various sports but the title proves that you can do it to a certain level. Being my first dog, Bodeus entered the AKC ring at 9 months which was way early! He had all his titles by 5 years old.
> 
> With my second dog (Brimwylf Apollo SchH3 IPO3 FH AD CDX CGC), I cross-trained him in obedience and agility too but it was clear that he could do IPO at national level so we focussed on that. He also enjoys IPO, he is very easy to train in IPO, so the challenge came with how many points we could get. I also have a love/hate relationship with trialling, the adrenalin of it and I am also very competitive. I started trialling him for IPO1 at 3.5 years because that's when we were both ready. Unfortunately a torn hamstring ended his IPO career, so now we are playing with AKC obedience, but he is really too much for that, I am trying to keep him entertained more than anything. I also have him signed up for Nosework, I'm interested in how it's trained, and I think as a trainer, it is great to experience lots of different disciplines.


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

Hunter, i have clearly seen people and their dogs trailing that are not ready, and may never be ready. Plus i'm not in a rush to title. I retired Maggie at 9 from agility and obedience when she developed an eye problem. 9 was plenty old enough for her to retire from agility and obedience. Plus the older she got the more shit she gave me in the ring. Sassy old battle axe. 
Payne is just turned 2 this month and she has just really started her trailing. But we have the BH and 1 leg in agility. 'll let you know who she does this coming weekend under some of the most strenuous agility i can toss her in. DACOF (Dog Agility Clubs of Florida) It's a madhouse of dogs and handlers all under 1 roof. 
And i think i'm with a lot of people on here, i'm less about the "perfect dog" and enjoy more of the nice all around dog. As long as we are having fun, then keep training.
K


----------



## Peter Cho (Apr 21, 2010)

To achieve a goal. A target to shoot for. If u have no target, you will miss 100% of time. 
I title because it gives ME discipline. It tells me clearly if I am improving as a handler, if my techniques, and my connection with my dog has improved.

I title because I really enjoy the journey me and my dog travel to achieve a common goal.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Karen M Wood said:


> Hunter, i have clearly seen people and their dogs trailing that are not ready, and may never be ready. Plus i'm not in a rush to title. I retired Maggie at 9 from agility and obedience when she developed an eye problem. 9 was plenty old enough for her to retire from agility and obedience. Plus the older she got the more shit she gave me in the ring. Sassy old battle axe.
> Payne is just turned 2 this month and she has just really started her trailing. But we have the BH and 1 leg in agility. 'll let you know who she does this coming weekend under some of the most strenuous agility i can toss her in. DACOF (Dog Agility Clubs of Florida) It's a madhouse of dogs and handlers all under 1 roof.
> And i think i'm with a lot of people on here, i'm less about the "perfect dog" and enjoy more of the nice all around dog. As long as we are having fun, then keep training.
> K


You said "trailing". I was implying you are following a dog than ran off on you ;-) An innocent joke, nothing more nothing less


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

Louise Jollyman I think you answered the question best. Thanks everyone for all your input.


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Well done Amanda!!!
The essence of learning !!!!!




Amanda Caldron said:


> Hey everyone... I am just curious as to why you title your dogs? My opinions have changed and I'm sure will continue to change as I endure more experience.
> 
> I enjoy titling my dogs for the purpose of challenging myself, my dogs, proving their abilities and having a level of predictablility from training and trial scenarios. I've jumped around alot and experienced a wide variety of working events and I enjoy each of them. I can honestly say their has not been one single performance sport or venue that I did not like.
> 
> ...


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

Sorry Hunter, my dyslexia got the better of me! Carry on!


----------



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

I am sorry for the new guy answer after reading all the post I almost didn't post .
I am in pursuit of a title because I am obsessed with dogs and training . I don't care if its doggy dancing or rally ob or ipo or psa dog training done well stops me everytime , the chance of getting a tittle getting me in the truck when I don't want to . because there are some cool ass people , beautiful dogs and I love that it is all left on the field the truth of all your effort and sacrifice whatever that might be is clearly shown on the field I do it because its fun me and my dog love it


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Louise Jollyman said:


> Absolutely depends on the dog. With my first dog (SG Galon vom Drackland SchH3 IPO3 VPG3 FH AD WUSV UD NA TC CGC), I wanted to prove to myself and others that I could train to SchH3 level. He wasn't a powerhouse in protection and his favorite sport was agility, so we did that too. Same with AKC Obedience, don't tell me that it's lame until you have done it yourself, I have proof that I trained to a UD. Lots of people say they train in various sports but the title proves that you can do it to a certain level. Being my first dog, Bodeus entered the AKC ring at 9 months which was way early! He had all his titles by 5 years old.
> 
> With my second dog (Brimwylf Apollo SchH3 IPO3 FH AD CDX CGC), I cross-trained him in obedience and agility too but it was clear that he could do IPO at national level so we focussed on that. He also enjoys IPO, he is very easy to train in IPO, so the challenge came with how many points we could get. I also have a love/hate relationship with trialling, the adrenalin of it and I am also very competitive. I started trialling him for IPO1 at 3.5 years because that's when we were both ready. Unfortunately a torn hamstring ended his IPO career, so now we are playing with AKC obedience, but he is really too much for that, I am trying to keep him entertained more than anything. I also have him signed up for Nosework, I'm interested in how it's trained, and I think as a trainer, it is great to experience lots of different disciplines.


I'm with you on the AKC Ob. It's a whole new set of challenges!


----------

